# Facetime : réglages de volume



## Fx-44 (4 Juin 2014)

Bonsoir, 

Depuis quelques temps, quelque chose d'étrange se produit. 
Lorsque je procède à un appel Facetime (vidéo ou audio) depuis mon MBPr 15 (late 2013), il semblerait que la technique visant à diminuer le volume des autres applications ne soit plus du tout efficace. Bien au contraire même : elle baisse uniquement le volume de facetime lorsque l'appel débute. Et les autres applications restent inchangées..

Une idée ? 

Merci d'avance


----------

